# Senior pup "bed rest"



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

So over this past weekend my 9 year old lab took a nasty fall down a full flight of stairs. He has bad hips and his back legs gave out on him and down he went. My fiance tried to catch him but all that did was take her down the stairs with him. The end result was my Fiance has a concussion and a really banged up knee, and our lab has something wrong with his neck, and 3 more banged up then usual legs. 

Our vet and her husband looked him over really well and concluded he has a severely pinched nerve in his neck and its causing him pain when he moves his head around, or puts weight on his right front leg. They gave us pain meds and told us to make him rest. When either I or my fiance are home thats no issue since he just relaxes with us anyway. But when we are NOT home he is now being crated and its making him misrable. He is used to being able to snuggle with his brother and move about, and being isolated in his crate for several hours a day is breaking our hearts.

We are trying to be strong and try to ignore his whines at night because if this gets any worse it will mean major surgery that he most likely would not survive.

Can anyone give me any ideas on how to make this more bareable for him? He barks non stop when he is crated and is more then 2-3 feet away from one of us and it will start to wear on the people we live with very quickly. We did buy a spray type bark collar but have yet to try it, since we both hate the idea of doing that to him when he is already not happy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have no advice crating since it isn't a tool I have used except with a pup. Copper would have freaked out if crated I'm sure.

However I did find a holistic vet and Copper started laser and acupuncture once his legs and spinal problems got too severe for the NSAIDS to control. It made him feel better after the first treatment. He had arthritis, spondylosis and a "disconnect" between his front and rear legs that was so severe his front legs trotted agitatedly while his rear legs did the frankenstein stroll. He walked more normally after the very first treatment.

Ask your vet if either cold or heat therapy would help too.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Can you confine him to a small room or maybe an xpen of some sort instead? I hope your pup can feel better soon.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I definitely second the acupuncture suggestion.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I have no advice crating since it isn't a tool I have used except with a pup. Copper would have freaked out if crated I'm sure.
> 
> However I did find a holistic vet and Copper started laser and acupuncture once his legs and spinal problems got too severe for the NSAIDS to control. It made him feel better after the first treatment. He had arthritis, spondylosis and a "disconnect" between his front and rear legs that was so severe his front legs trotted agitatedly while his rear legs did the frankenstein stroll. He walked more normally after the very first treatment.
> 
> Ask your vet if either cold or heat therapy would help too.


 My vets husband is a holistic vet and is going to try acupuncture to help regulate the pain. Once Fletcher heals a little we are going to make the drive to see him. I dont really want to make an hour drive with him right now since hes so tender.

But yes my vet is all for cold treatments, in moderation.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> Can you confine him to a small room or maybe an xpen of some sort instead? I hope your pup can feel better soon.


 Sadly no there is no room we can confine him in, as we live in a 1 room studio type setup. His crate is the biggest one we could find. He actually hangs out in the crate when the door is tied open. Just once the door is closed he is an unhappy camper.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Put a dog bed next to where you are sitting and put him on a leash. You probably will want a harness since the injury is in his neck. You can either hold the leash or tether it to the couch, etc. Might make him happier to be out of the crate, but the leash should keep him from being too active.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Put a dog bed next to where you are sitting and put him on a leash. You probably will want a harness since the injury is in his neck. You can either hold the leash or tether it to the couch, etc. Might make him happier to be out of the crate, but the leash should keep him from being too active.



When we are home, he is out of the crate and relaxing wherever we are. Its just the in between and at night I am trying to fix. 

And our vet told us no leash on a collar ever again. Its likely this injury will have lasting effects, so we bought him the most comfy harness we could find, since hes more or less living in it right now. 

An update from yesterday... He is feeling quite a bit better by evening. His mood is improving quite a bit, and hes eating again. He goes back to the vet tomorrow for another checkup, but hes getting stronger every day.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

could you gate off a small area of the apartment?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You could try stuffing a couple of kongs with treats and peanut butter to give him while you are gone.

I, also, want to suggest the acupuncture or an evaluation by a rehab vet. They might have other options for you. When I took my dog with back problems to a rehab vet they also treated her with heat modalities such as ultrasound and laser therapy, in addition to the acupuncture.

I hope your lab heals soon. Pinched nerves are no fun. Best to you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he is feeling better and sure hope he continues to improve.
Copper had laser theraspy too. They sometimes gave it to him the same day as acupuncture and some times other days.

It helped even when he was on prednisone and my vet said acupuncture wouldn't.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice gang. My Vet's husband will be traveling to my local clinic to take a good long look at fletcher and observe him at length tomorrow. Depending on what goes on, acupuncture and heat/cold treatments may be tried. I trust him to do what he feels is best. 

He tried to explain what was going on with Fletcher but I really didnt follow most of it. The guy is used to working with vets and there tech's so i just smiled and nodded and let my Fiance the vet tech deal with it all .

And I am sure Fletcher will enjoy going to work with my fiance tomorrow, since when hes with her at work he gets to stay in the "executive suite" when he is there. Its a kennel about 3x the size of his crate at home with a fluffy bed, right under the counter where his momma works most of the day.

I am truely lucky my vet cares so much. Shes really going above and waaaaay beyond what I would expect. Hopefully Fletcher recovers nicely.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It sounds like you have a handle on this now. Was going to suggest putting dogs together in an x-pen with treats while you're out of the house since lab is feeling lonely. Another two ideas: a thundershirt for him when in the crate? And a bowl of warm goats milk with melatonin added. Latter is effective for anxiety in most dogs. 

Good luck. I hope all injured parties continue to mend!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Fletcher is doing better and glad he is getting checked out tomorrow.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

I wanted to update everyone on Fletcher. After two weeks of bedrest, lots of meds and various treatments I am happy to report he was given a clean bill of health yesterday, that happened to be on his 10th birthday.

He was happy as can be to be off bed rest and the first thing he did was go flying across the yard at a full run. I did snap a picture of him during the car ride home, with a big ol toothy grin. 

To celebrate his recovery and birthday we got him a new toy and some doggy ice cream that he loves.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww. this made my day. That's one happy looking dog.

BTW, how is your fiancé? All better too I hope.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.. that is once cute smiley face.
I'm sure glad Fletcher is feeling better.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a cutie he is...sure doesn't look like he's 10!

Glad he recovered. Please consider using a sling on the stairs. I made one out of a hand towel and some nylon webbing for handles. You can also get them online. Like this:
ComfortLift Carrier: Sling-style dog carrier supports and assists older or arthritic dogs

And oh ya, how's your fiance??


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

OutWest said:


> Awww. this made my day. That's one happy looking dog.
> 
> BTW, how is your fiancé? All better too I hope.


 Shes recovered fully. Knee is a little sore still in the mornings but getting better. 

I told her I will make her start wearing her bike helmet when she goes up and down the stairs as this isnt the first fall shes had.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the sig photo!


----------

